# haaaaa clavier



## themis (13 Février 2005)

Je n'aurais qu'un mot à dire, j'ai nettoyé mon ibook 12" avec une mousse spéciale ordi (je l'avais déjà fait) et maintenant les lettres sont complétement à l'ouest, par exemple je tape A ça tape aq je tape 3 ça augmente le son!

C'est grâve??? je sais plus quoi faire   

S'il vous plait AIDEZ MOI


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

on dirait que l'électronique du clavier a pas aimer  laisse la machine éteinte quelques heures et si ça marche toujours pas tu devras sûrement faire changer le clavier


----------



## themis (13 Février 2005)

merci .....

je l'ai laissé éteint 1 jour entier..... le track pad réagit bizarrement et les touches du bas: wxcv pom ect... ne marche plus, ni la barre espace non plus... ça craint
Si je change le clavier il va remarcher c'est sûr?
Où pourrais-je en trouver un?


----------



## Mille Sabords (13 Février 2005)

écume les petites annonces sur des sites comme celui ci et e-bay

mais donne nous la marque de ta mousse qu'on l'évite.. :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2005)

1664 

Sinon tu as checké le branchement du clavier ?


----------



## themis (13 Février 2005)

Comment je peux faire pour cheker le branchement du clavier?  

j'ai soulevé le clavier mais je sais pas quoi faire?  

Pour la mousse je sais pas je crois que c'est office depot,


----------



## themis (13 Février 2005)

en fait je crois que je l'ai laissé agir trop longtemps... c'est possible? 
ou peut-etre que j'en ai trop mis

mais pourtant yavait écrit d'éteindre l'ordi pour le faire et c'est ce que j'ai fait.....

 

je suis dnas la merde surtout parce qu'il est pas à moi :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2005)

Faut que tu suive la nappe qui est attachée au clavier, elle va vers la carte mère (en même temps tu trouveras la nappe du trackpad qui est tout près).


----------



## GrandGibus (13 Février 2005)

Un lien utile pour te lancer dans le démontage de ton ordi . Ca ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y ait un dépot derrière les connecteurs des touches de ton clavier.


----------



## themis (13 Février 2005)

merci je vais voir tout ça j'espère que ça va marcher......... :rose: 
merci de votre aide


----------



## drs (13 Février 2005)

salut

j'ai eu le meme problème sur mon trackpad apres un nettoyage avec la mousse.
Celui ci ne fonctionnait plus du tout.

Problème résolu par démontage de la batterie, puis utilisation d'une bombe d'air (sous la batterie, on accede au trackpad).

Alex

PS: depuis, je nettoie toujours avec la mousse, mais je la met sur le chiffon et plus sur le mac


----------



## themis (14 Février 2005)

trop cool merci tu me sauves la vie! j'essaye dès que je rentre chez moi 

MERCIIII


----------



## drs (14 Février 2005)

alors? des nouvelles? ca marche?

Alex


----------



## themis (15 Février 2005)

suis arrivé chez moi avec une bombe du boulot, mais elle était quasiment vide... donc ça n'a pas fait grand chose, et trop tard pour en racheter donc j'essayerais demain... je croise les doigts


----------



## GrandGibus (15 Février 2005)

Prends garde avec la pression à ne pas déclipser les touches du clavier ... à moins que tu n'aimes les puzzles.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Février 2005)

Moi je pense que tu devrais le mettre en SAV


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Prends garde avec la pression .....


 
arf!... je remettrais bien la photo de Mackie, mais je sens qu'il va encore supprimer mon message (raison: H.S. )


----------



## woulf (15 Février 2005)

Comme quoi, l'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions... on veut nettoyer un ordi, qui n'est pas le sien,et paf il ne marche plus 

La solution de la bombe à air comprimé semble effectivement adéquate, en tous cas bon courage et on croise les doigts.

Pour Rémy: oui, oui, je vois bien la photo, mais comme il est question de mousse, a priori ça ne devrait pas poser problème... Et sinon, il reste plus qu'à sortir la bombe


----------



## themis (15 Février 2005)

ça a trés bien marché pour le trackpad, mais pas du tout pour les touches: wxcvb r augmenter le son... voilà, donc je pense que je vais appeler un centre mac pour ce qu'il y a à faire
 
merci quand même pour vos conseils c cool


----------



## vincmyl (16 Février 2005)

Je pense vraiment que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire


----------



## themis (16 Février 2005)

Les centres mac que j'ai appelé me disent qu'il n'y a rien à faire à part changer le clavier: 150 euros 
suis dég deg deg!
pour 5 touches putain
  

Personne ne veut me vendre son clavier?   :rose:


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2005)

Tu peux essayer de voir sur le site www.pbparts.com s'il n'y aurait pas un clavier d'occase (mais attention, si tu en trouve un il risque d'être en QWERTY.... passe leur un mail pour leur demander si ils ont des claviers AZERTY)

Sinon, peut-être pourrais-tu prendre conseil auprès d'une association de consommateurs car il me semble que tu n'as fait qu'utiliser un produit vendu dans le commerce pour nettoyer les claviers d'ordi, et en suivant la procédure d'emploi, non?

Si ce produit a niqué ton clavier, tu devrais pouvoir te retourner contre le fabricant!


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2005)

C'était ça ta mousse ?






Si oui, tu peux peut-être aussi envoyer un mail au fabricant via son site web.
Je ne sais pas si ils vont d'office te proposer de prendre en charge la réparation de ton clavier (150 Euros de dégats pour une bombe à 2,50 euro...), mais on ne sait jamais!


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Février 2005)

Je suis assez étonné tout de même que de la simple mousse ait un effet si dramatique sur des parties apparemment _mécaniques_


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Je suis assez étonné tout de même que de la simple mousse ait un effet si dramatique sur des parties apparemment _mécaniques_


 
IL n'y a pas QUE de la mécanique.... en dessous des touches il y a des contacts électriques.

Un dépot de merde sur ces contacts et le clavier fait n"importe quoi!


----------



## themis (16 Février 2005)

ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est si perdu pour perdu, je pourrais pas essayer de declipser les touches inactive pour voir si c'est effectivement de la "merde" dessous qui bloque, ou bien si ça ne serait pas la mousse qui contiendrait quelque chose d'acide qui aurait bouffer le circuit auquel cas là c'est mort  

une suggestion? avant que j'en rachete un autre? 
autre chose j'ai vu sur 
ebay un clavier à vendre d'un ibook g3, mais apparemment le même que le mien, c'est le même clavier ou pas du tout?

Merci en tout cas vous êtes super


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2005)

themis a dit:
			
		

> une suggestion? avant que j'en rachete un autre?


 
Tu peux peut-être faire un nouvel essai avec ce type de mousse:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=90495


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2005)

oups... double-post. désolé


----------



## themis (16 Février 2005)

ok je vais essayer... lol

perdu pour perdu 
ça peut peut etre nettoyer tout ça!!!!


----------



## themis (16 Février 2005)

rien ne marche... j'ai même démonter les touches... j'ai soufflé, j'ai démonter et remonté le mécanisme de chaque touche.... je dois en racheter ....


----------



## drs (17 Février 2005)

je donne raisons à tout le monde 

Retourne toi vers le fabricant de la mousse, si celle ci est une "multi utilisation". Théoriquement, ce type de produit ne doit ni etre corrosif, ni acide.
Attention toutefois qu'il ne soit pas mentionné sur la boite "mousse pour écran".

Tu les appelles, tu leur explique, et tu leur demande le remboursement! (du clavier bien sur )

Alex


----------



## themis (17 Février 2005)

je peux pas faire ça 
y a écrit "pour portable: appliquer la mousse sur un chiffon doux ...." et comme je l'avais déjà fait et que ça avait marché, je l'ai mis direct sur le clavier" donc impossible mais bon, je peux toujours essayer on sait jamais


----------

